
Show HN: Followww. – Track HTTP redirects and cookies from short URLs - timvdalen
https://followww.co/?utm_source=hn
======
timvdalen
Hi HN, I built followww. to help my online marketeer colleagues get insights
in what is hiding behind short URLs. Before building this tool, they routinely
came to me with URLs asking me to trace them.

The back-end is a websocket API that returns each step as it discovers it and
the front-end is an Angular (1.x) application. I also built a small Chrome
extension[1] that adds a followww. context menu item to all links on the web.

[1]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/followww/dmpapbgln...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/followww/dmpapbglnlfchgbbnalpcekkfdddagdm)

